# Terrors of the night haunted house



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Almost ready for our 5th season. 2010 is looking good. 

We have our Charity picked for this year. We're helping 'Inspiring Hearts for Autism'. Their site is www.hearts4autism.org. This is a great group the helps the people in our community.

If there is anyone in the area Dryden, Michigan east of Lapeer, and would like to help with our charity haunt, message me.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

The new flyers for this year are printed and ready to hand out.

Still in need of volunteers.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Just finished the entrance video for our haunt-

deleted video


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Removed video from here to save it for the haunt. Finished up two new scenes and ready for opening day this Saturday.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*scares*

just finished adding 2 more scare scenes. Now to wait for opening day and scare the bejeebees out of everyone.

Will post pics AFTER the season.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*Our new entrance sign for 2010*

Here'a a pic of the new sign lit up.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Finished our 2010 haunt season. Inspiring Hearts for Autism will be receiving a generous donation from us. This was a great time, inspite of losing a tent with the very high winds.


----------

